
Notes on 'Decisive: How to Make Better Choices in Life and Work' - luu
http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/04/10/notes-on-decisive-how-to-make-better-choices-in-life-and-work/
======
laurex
The point that "rationalists" have trouble with media aimed at "regular
people" (quotes implying my characterization, not the author's words) is
interesting. Most "regular people" are compelled by stories, narrative and
elements of "Type 1" (in the Kahneman sense) thinking- and I wonder if it's
possible to shift into "rational" thinking without a transitional
metaphorical/story-based rationale. Are "rational" people built that way, or
can books like this help them shift their thinking?

~~~
saeranv
Damn, you're the first person I've ever downvoted, and it occurred accidently
while trying to upvote you, sorry!

To your comment, I'm sure it's possible. But you may want to also ask if it's
worth to add to the cognitive overload of behaving rationally, while also
fighting our innate tendency to think in terms of narratives. I think
narrative/metaphorical rationale is actually a very useful cheat to (a)
communicate effectively to others and (b) rewire your own behaviours.

~~~
thedevil
I up voted him/her to compensate. Also his/her comment was not bad.

